# Just call me CrAzY



## ladycat (Aug 6, 2012)

Chicks in a cardboard box, eggs in the bator, just ordered more chicks, and plan to order even MORE chicks, AND plan to keep hatching eggs.

I'm about to be buried in chicks and I haven't even started fixing a brooder room in the barn yet.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Whatcha gonna do with all those darling little peeps?


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

You sound like me! I have an entire new coop to build on top of it lol


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

Your crazy but it makes you fun. It's the best part of you. Sanity is boring.


----------



## ladycat (Aug 6, 2012)

7chicks said:


> Whatcha gonna do with all those darling little peeps?


Some for egg laying, but mostly more Marans to add into my breeder flocks.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Sounds like a great way to welcome in Spring.  Have fun with those little fuzzy butts.


----------

